# Hi mommy!!



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

7 month old Nubian Doeling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOOOOO sweet! I love goatie faces!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what a sweetheart.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing like a Nub face, a Boer/Nub face or a Boer face. Not that Im predjudice or anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

What a cutie! I love her markings.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She is beautiful! I love her markings.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sweet face!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I love it!!


----------

